# Sad News - Baby Caramel is dead, Prelim Necropcy report in....Post #27



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 15, 2013)

Caramel was our LaMancha Doeling.

Last night at 8:00 she took her last bottle with gusto.  Was running around like she always does, this morning, she was dead.

I have been given her Pen-G because of the really bad ear infection.  But her last shot was at 7:00.  I drew back on the needle, so I know I was not in a vain. 

I don't think I am suppose to have LaManchas.  I had one several years ago, she got out and ate a bunch of chicken feed and died.  Now this with Baby Cara. 

I am sticking with my Boers and my Nubians.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 15, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Caramel was our LaMancha Doeling.
> 
> Last night at 8:00 she took her last bottle with gusto.  Was running around like she always does, this morning, she was dead.
> 
> ...


  Sorry about Caramel.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 15, 2013)

aww what a shame, I wonder if having a necropcy (autopsy) would be a good idea, the vet colleges love to be able to teach people.. they are inexpensive and might enlighten you somewhat?

Sorry you lost the kid.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 15, 2013)

She will be going to Animal Health Lab for a full Necropcy.  Fortunatly for me, they are 25 minutes from my house.  I just want to know what happened.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so very sorry.   
We've had several peafowl disasters here, after a while I said, "OK, I get it, I'm not supposed to have them." and gave up.

Please let us know what you find out.  Gotta keep learning.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 15, 2013)

I had the same problem with turkeys. I'm sorry you lost your baby!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 15, 2013)

so sorry, how old was she, was she pooping? Hope you find out what happened.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so sorry, that is really sad!


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 15, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 15, 2013)

*So sorry! Hope you figure out what it was! *


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2013)

Awwwww....so sorry


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 15, 2013)

Delivered her to the lab.  Necropcy will be done this afternoon.  Not sure when I will actually hear results.

This was difficult.  When you bottle raise them, they are like a little kid.  I am very bummed about this.  She was a lover.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 15, 2013)

. So sorry.


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 15, 2013)

So sorry for you loss... R.I.P little one... we'll see you over the rainbow bridge! *hugs*


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 15, 2013)

I know you are very sad.  I am hoping you can find out what happened to her.  

Hugs to you.

DonnaBelle


----------



## babsbag (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it is harder when they are babies. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I almost lost my four day old bottle fed buckling last night cause the older kids hit the heat bulb and it went out and it was very very cold. He was nearly dead when we found him. Thankfully is he up and eating and doing well tonight. Hope you find out what happened. Hugs.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am sorry just doesn't seem to be enough but that is all I have.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cjulian214 (Mar 19, 2013)

We just found our little one week old kid dead, and he looked fine this afternoon. We don't have any facilities close by that could do that, so I guess we will just never know what happened. So depressing. Poor little thing. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 20, 2013)

So sorry </3      (At whatever killed her)


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 20, 2013)

I cannot say enough about my vet (Dr. Sarah) and The Doctor who is doing the necropsy (Dr.  Pearce)

Preliminary  result  is "Gross Enteritis", which is a swelling of the intestines.  Her intestines were three times the size they should be.  Basically, everything looked good she had normal goat berries just inside her butt.  Her rumen was fine and her stomach was fine.  The doctors explained that bacteria got into her Intestines.  It causes major inflammation and then the intestines take on fluid.  The issue is that the bacteria were very toxic and it killed her before the scours began.  Dr. Sarah said that she would have developed major scours within the next 4-12 hours.  Had she developed the scours, I may have been able to save her.

Dr. Sarah said that she has been having this with numerous goat breeders in her service area which is a rather large area.  She said that very experienced goat breeders are losing stock because as stated above if the bacteria is toxic enough, it kills the animal before any symptoms (Scours) shows up.  The breeders are having success that If it gets to scours, they are able to treat and the animals survive.

The test results are not back yet as to the exact bacteria.  Those results will be a few more days.  Once we know the exact bacteria, the next question will be how did Caramel pick up the bacteria. 

I have mixed emotions.  On one hand, I am glad that I did not kill my baby girl.  It was not her penicillin injection nor was it my technique of giving the injection.  Dr. Sarah assures me that I am a good goat owner.  But on the other hand, if Caramel died from this, are my other goats at risk.  I had Caramel in a pen, separate from the other goats.  Trip was with her until 2 weeks ago, he is doing fine (keeping a close eye on him).  I think I am going to dispose of the bedding in her pen either by burning it or burying it.

Once I get the final Necropsy report, I will update again.  It cost $125 for the necropsy, but well worth it for the peace of mind to know what I am dealing with.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2013)

Again, I'm sorry.  

Just a thought....were you giving probiotics to help keep the 'good' bacteria going?

Wondering if the Pen G killed off the 'good' bacteria that help keep the 'bad' bacteria in line...?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 20, 2013)

*Wow, what a sort of a freak thing to happen. So sorry you lost your baby girl, but good for you on getting a necropsy so you know how to fight it!*


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 20, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Again, I'm sorry.
> 
> Just a thought....were you giving probiotics to help keep the 'good' bacteria going?
> 
> Wondering if the Pen G killed off the 'good' bacteria that help keep the 'bad' bacteria in line...?


Yes - My vet and you recommended it.  Was doing it.  That is what was so frustrating.  I was doing everything right.  Need to see what the bacteria was.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Mar 20, 2013)

i AM so very sorry Ed!!!!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 20, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh My Gosh Ed,   I am SO sorry to hear of your loss.  Many hugs...  It isn't LaMancha's and it certainly isn't you!   

I think very highly of you and know how much you love your animals, every one of them.  You are one of the best farm guys on here.  I think we all know that you do everything in your power to take the absolute best care of all of your animals.  Good for you for having a necropsy done and thank you so much for sharing the results with us.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 22, 2013)

so sorry, but at least you know something else was going on, hope the rest will be fine


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 22, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## josellers (Mar 23, 2013)

so sorry for your loss. it is never easy to loose an animal...they are part of the family...
God bless


----------



## goatieisthebest (Mar 25, 2013)

Sometimes giving up on something is better then failing and causing suffering to animals we love if you know what I mean. Some things are just not for us.  :/


----------



## babsbag (Mar 25, 2013)

goatieisthebest said:
			
		

> Sometimes giving up on something is better then failing and causing suffering to animals we love if you know what I mean. Some things are just not for us.  :/


This was nothing he could prevent, not his fault at all. He may feel jinxed, but he really isn't and this certainly isn't a reason he should stop trying to own a LaMancha. My first Togg died from a twisted instestine, no fault of mine and certainly didn't stop me from trying again. 

No one should ever give up on a dream if they have the means to give it the encouragement and "feeding" that it deserves. Life is made of hope and dreams.


----------

